# I lost my tension sprocket!



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

On the sideof my single stage snowthrower there is a chain driving the auger, and a tension sprocket to keep it tight. While I was out blowing snow this morning the cotter pin that held the driveshaft in place disappeared, the driveshaft flew into the snow. I went out, picked it up, took the tractor to the garage and put it back on. Started it and noticed the chain was off, so I put it back on but it was to loose, and sure enough the tension sprocket was gone. I looked all through the snow with a magnet with no luck, it could be anywhere. Especially considering first thing I did was shovel what I couldn't finish with the tractor. I debated taking a couple links out but that would be a real nightmare, and probably not to safe.

It's listed as a model 48 ST 165505, but I can't find ANYTHING on it. If anyone could help me find the part, or something I could even rig it with... I'd be really grateful. It'd have to be on a sealed bearing I'd think as it spins pretty fast.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have a Tractor Supply Co. Store near you. they should be able to help you.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Tractor supply it is, they have 5/8" idler sprocket for $25. Going to pick one up today, but I gotta figure out how many teeth I need.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sprocket*

It should have a 3/8" center hole,and probably 9 to 12 teeth.
Some only had a nylon "snubber",instead. 
I prefer the sprocket.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Tractor supply's sprocket was way to large, and the hole was 3/8", not the 5/8" that the Ariens dealer told me. I ended up getting a 4" by 3/8" bolt, and putting a wooden spool from thread on it, and it worked great. Right up until the key disappeared. It's a keyed shaft, so without that key, I'm not doing anything. 

I dropped the blower and put the plow on, we're getting 4" of snow overnight and 2" of ice on top of it. Would have preferred the blower, I'm running out of places to push snow. The thing broke monday cleaning up sunday's storm, so that extremely heavy snow is already sitting packed solid on the side of hte driveway.

Also learned to get rid of the rear weight with the plow, I couldn't spin the tires, and ground some gears in the trans when I had to much snow piled up. Weight gone and I can spin tires again.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*sprocket*

I hate when you blow an Attention Sprocket, I blew mine a long time ago....................ummmmmm, what were we talking about............lol
Good Luck with that.


----------

